# Tough choices



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

In the past 6 weeks, my Abby's been going through a rough time. We've had many ups and downs in trying to figure out what was the cause of her illness. I finally went to the best in town where she got around the clock hospitalization. The test results came back yesterday. Abby is diagnosed with Lymphoma (cancer). This is my first dog, my first baby and forever friend. As heart wrenching as it was to hear the diagnosis, it's even harder to decide her fate and how I'm powerless in protecting her. 

I just wanted to ask for those that have been in similar situations, how did you make your decision? I just want the best for my Abby.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

So sorry. We went through this recently as well. You have to do what's best for Abby as hard as that decision may be. Quality of life. 

We just keep telling ourselves that our lives are better having known the pets we have lost. Over the years it doesn't get any easier either. However, we are better having known all our lost ones and it was worth everything we went through with each and every one. 

I'm not saying what my message may imply but I am saying do what's best for her. 

I haven't been on the forum very long but I've owned pets my entire life and I can say without hesitation that everyone here on the forum is there for you if needed.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't know how I made my decision. I just knew it was time and I could not let him suffer anymore. The hardest thing I ever had to do was, do whats best for him and not for me. I know I did what was best for him....it's just really hard.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Have you seen the quality of life scale?

Quality of Life Scale

Sending good energy and comfort to you and Abby...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Andrew,
This is shocking and devastating news, especially since she is not even three. 
I am so very sorry.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. The vet said Lymphoma usually starts in dogs from ages 1 through 3. She came home from the hospital last night and is in better condition than when she was admitted. I'll be speaking with the vet on Monday to see how we want to proceed.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

My dog, Fel, was diagnosed with lymphoma. It was caught very early and she had only the slightest symptoms--just seemed a bit tired. She was 10.

We tried chemo but she was unable to tolerate it. Most dogs do just fine with the treatment but Fel was an exception. After we almost lost her due to reaction to chemo, we switched to hospice care. Fel had a pretty good last year. Her gut was never quite right, she had a lot of gas which bothered us more than her.

Abby is so young but it sounds that her lymphoma may be more advanced than Fels. Ask your vet for recommendations for an oncologist and info on hospice care. I am so sorry for you both.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry. For whatever reason, it is never easy. Like it was said, quality of life.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I make my determination on whether or not the dog has joy in life still; whether the dog is in severe pain regardless of limiting activity.


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

My decision was couldnt bare to see my poor girl suffer she had heart lung cancer and she wanted keep going fod me she was my life it killed me to make that decision vet thought was kennel cough but when did x rays showed heart lung cancer witch had spread she was wheezy and had days left to live a d worst still no warning she got up one day with cough and two weeks later with everything possible done I couldnt allow her to suffer ive lost 4 gsds to cancer and never got easiee and all been spayed and neutered itz the hardest thing to do but in the end you do it for your dog and they will let u know when they've had enough 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Lymphoma is one of the cancers that can respond well to treatment and many dogs tolerate the treatment well. I have met quite a few dogs with lymphoma in the waiting room of UPenn, one would never know. Some had the cancer for years. At a university hospital the treatment may be also quite reasonably priced.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

The only way to know is to follow your heart..That part of your heart that pertains to her quality of life...I just pts my Chi on Nov 19th...You will know, and you will deny the clues...but sooner rather than later, you will do what you know is best...One thing to note, stay with her for her final breaths...There is comfort in that process..Blessings..jan


----------

